# Using a proxy



## hurricane (Jan 10, 2018)

Today, I was using a proxy to visit a website, the website listed the proxy IP and my real IP correctly, how is it possible? Any ideas how they did that?


----------



## ShelLuser (Jan 10, 2018)

That's hardly enough information to go on. What proxy? What website? Which IP's?


----------



## hurricane (Jan 10, 2018)

I don't think you can reproduce it since my real IP was blocked by this website, giving the details doesn't seem to help. 

Let me ask in another way:

Assume you manage a website, how can you find out a visitor's real IP if he's behind a proxy visiting your site? I just don't think it's technically possible.


----------



## leebrown66 (Jan 10, 2018)

First result.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 10, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X-Forwarded-For


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jan 18, 2018)

JavaScript can also be used to detect your real IP#.

The page linked to by leebrown66 was broken until I enabled scripting for it. Just as it should be IMO.


Boy, I sure do miss Multiproxy...


----------

